# JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon straps



## Th!nkEr (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,

any aftermarket straps suggestions for this watch? a little difficult to find in 21mm size


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

You can try Strapsco. They have a decent selection. I've used them before with good results. Of course, you should also try Amazon.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Camille Fournet is the strap provider for JLC.
Drop them a mail and get one of the same straps you see on JLC website for your watch, for 1/2 price.


----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

I never liked aftermarket straps on this watch. The OEM alligator one has it right with the thinness and perfect amount of gloss that matches the case. Black and brown colored ones available on eBay, genuine JLC.


----------



## dwdwdworld (Feb 9, 2012)

I got mine from Camille Fournet as the original one is too long for me and they look the same to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwdwdworld (Feb 9, 2012)

I got mine from Camille Fournet as the original one is too long for me and they look the same to me








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th!nkEr (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks guys, i'll take a look at Camille Fournet

the OEM straps are too long for me


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

dwdwdworld said:


> I got mine from Camille Fournet as the original one is too long for me and they look the same to me
> View attachment 12710465
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the profile and thickness settings of the pictured strap?


----------



## dwdwdworld (Feb 9, 2012)

scheissestadt said:


> What are the profile and thickness settings of the pictured strap?


I can't remember what the specs are but when I emailed them for the MUT moon specs they just told me to measure it myself. I checked the order in my emails (hope I didn't get mixed up with the other order) it just shows some codes instead of the exact dimensions. Not sure how to interpret them but here are the codes:








Sent from my Nokia N95 with GPS using Taptalk


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

dwdwdworld said:


> I can't remember what the specs are but when I emailed them for the MUT moon specs they just told me to measure it myself. I checked the order in my emails (hope I didn't get mixed up with the other order) it just shows some codes instead of the exact dimensions. Not sure how to interpret them but here are the codes:
> View attachment 12718449
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia N95 with GPS using Taptalk


Ok thanks...attachment doesn't work for me but no biggie, don't worry about it. I ordered navy, flat profile, 2.5mm thick (2.0mm was thinnest option available) but am now a bit concerned that 2.5 might look too thick (haven't received it yet). If yours is 2.0 then I think 0.5 extra should be OK. I wasn't shooting to replicate OEM, but was going for a slightly sportier/casual look.


----------



## dwdwdworld (Feb 9, 2012)

scheissestadt said:


> Ok thanks...attachment doesn't work for me but no biggie, don't worry about it. I ordered navy, flat profile, 2.5mm thick (2.0mm was thinnest option available) but am now a bit concerned that 2.5 might look too thick (haven't received it yet). If yours is 2.0 then I think 0.5 extra should be OK. I wasn't shooting to replicate OEM, but was going for a slightly sportier/casual look.


I just edited my post and hopefully it'll show the right image, yeah 2.0-2.5mm sounds right I think.

Sent from my Nokia N95 with GPS using Tapatalk


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

dwdwdworld said:


> I just edited my post and hopefully it'll show the right image, yeah 2.0-2.5mm sounds right I think.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia N95 with GPS using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## jthomp27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried straps from Watchstyle.com? Looks promising, they resell Hirsh and a company called ABP Paris. Would love any feedback any of you have on how any of these straps fit an Ultra Thin Moon.


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

I prefer the bracelet.


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

I had Peter (peter.watchacc) make two straps for my MUT Moon and they came out beautifully. In terms of dimensions and thickness they exactly matched the OEM strap, but length customised for my wrist of course. The quality of his straps is superb and the price very competitive vs. Camille Fournet, etc. I would not hesitate to order from him again. Highly recommended.


----------

